# للبيع كمباوند بالورود مكون 8 فلل راس بلك



## مسوقة26 (20 نوفمبر 2011)

*للبيع كمباوند بالورود مكون 8 فلل راس بلك غربى*
*رقم العرض 995*
*للبيع*
*الورود*
*8 فيلا نظام كمباوند*
*مساحة 2500 م*
*راس بلك غربى*
*سوم 10 مليون*
*مجدد*​


----------

